# Happy Birthday Linda!



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Linda (LNAPE),Just wanted to wish you a very







today and even more calcium successes in the coming year.Thank you for all you're doing here!Fay


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thanks Fay,Just installed a 19 inch monitor for the computer and things are looking very large.Take Care,Linda


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

to u







to u







to Linda







to u


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

was loking through my old posts and look what I found.....Happy B-Day Linda.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thank you so much for the thought. When I first looked at the thread I saw the year 2002 birthday greeting and I thought where could this come from. Oh yeah one of my board friends has remembered me.Thanks,Linda


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

lol... How could anyone forget you Linda!?!


----------

